# Safe mode problem



## Shaun245 (Oct 28, 2016)

So I am currently looking into buying a car and my friend has a vr6 but its stuck in safe mode after dropping to cold temperatures. It won't shift past second gear but he brang it into the shop and they said the transmission and fluid is fine. But there was the code showin ( fault code 0652 low circuit . If you could give me a message back that would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Intake manifold pressure sensor: faulty sensor or wiring.


----------

